
SeeqPod CEO: Major Lawsuits Are 'Non-Issue,' Acquisition Imminent - peter123
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/04/seeqpod-ceo-acquisition-imminent/
======
Elepsis
Is it just me or does the CEO here seem a little bit full of it? He's awfully
confident about a deal that will hopefully happen in _several months_ and will
leave him, along with his investors, with a significant loss. And yet from his
comments in the article you'd think the company was the next Google. A little
perspective might be nice.

